# Started You Tube Tortoise Channel



## Alaskamike

Okay folks.... I said I would, and I did LOL Started a You Tube channel for short videos on tortoise care, funny vids, educational stuff and tips. Called it Tortoise Tales.

Got first 2 posted; One on my Aldabra "Cupcake" showing the instinctual standing response to touch
and the other, a video I shot yesterday saving a pair of Gopher Tortoises from the road.

Here is the link
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC94UGMDV7ZWvhOIlxSvaCIA/feed

It would help me get the channel going if folks gave my little vids a "like" and commented. All suggestions and critique are welcome  

If you want to contribute contact me and I'll show you how. 
"Alaska" Mike (Now in sunny South Florida!)


----------



## wellington

Gregs Aldabra babies picture at the top as the banner pic?
Cupcake is very cute. 
I'm not much into YouTube. Too many people on it that don't have a clue what they are talking about. Also too many stupid things period. However, good luck with it. I tried to like it but asked me to sign in and that I don't have.


----------



## Yvonne G

You actually have to pull up one of the vids in order to 'like' it.


----------



## Ciri

Enjoyed your videos, Mike. Cupcake is really cute. It was interesting to see the wild gopher tortoises, too. Thanks.


----------



## Alaskamike

Ciri said:


> Enjoyed your videos, Mike. Cupcake is really cute. It was interesting to see the wild gopher tortoises, too. Thanks.


Thanks. ! 
I've seen 5 Gopher Torts on road or side of the road this summer. First ones I've seen in 5 years in Florida. 

More vids to come


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

I don't much like YouTube, either.
But liked the vids.
I think it accepted my likes and comments.
Than i left again.


----------



## Alaskamike

If any of you have an idea for a future video. Let me know !


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> You actually have to pull up one of the vids in order to 'like' it.


I did, the one with Cupcake, but when I clicked the like button a popup box asked for me to sign in.


----------



## wellington

I just watched the gopher one and still wants me to sign in, in order to like it. So Mike, I like both of them, it just won't let me click it. Couple suggestion though, speak louder. At least on my iPad, with volume all the way up, can barely hear you. I also don't like the last line, "turtles don't understand or belong in our world". Coming from someone that ownes turtles/tortoises.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yes, I had a bit of trouble hearing too.
Thought It was me, i'm half deaf.


----------



## Alaskamike

wellington said:


> I just watched the gopher one and still wants me to sign in, in order to like it. So Mike, I like both of them, it just won't let me click it. Couple suggestion though, speak louder. At least on my iPad, with volume all the way up, can barely hear you. I also don't like the last line, "turtles don't understand or belong in our world". Coming from someone that ownes turtles/tortoises.



Ya I get both comments. I need to get a REAL video camera, not just using my computer (or Iphone) with widows movie maker, the audio is often bad 

The line about turtles not belonging i our world, showed a turtle looking out a window in a house. I should have clarified it better, what I meant was they need a specific environment and when our world and their's collide they usually lose the battle.

I'll try and be more clear in the future - its a work in progress. 

Just made a new one on pyramiding - and pointed people to the forum for the best info.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just watched the newest video. Nice. I think you may have spelled "exercise" wrong, but it went away before I could really see it. It just felt wrong in the instant I saw it.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

The humidity information is such an important message.
I left a comment under my Jingo Linx name.


----------



## Tom

It won't let me "like" without signing in either. I don't even know what "signing in" is.


----------



## Alaskamike

Tom said:


> It won't let me "like" without signing in either. I don't even know what "signing in" is.


Thanks Tom
Since Goggle bought YouTube, they want everyone to "sign in" to YouTube before they can comment or 'like' a video. I guess this involves recording an email address and a password on the main You Tube webpage. 

It's okay. I appreciate the effort, I know the computer and all the tech stuff is not everyone's 'cup-o-tea'. My hope is that maybe some of the folks who routinely do watch videos on You Tube and are just getting into tort care will watch some, get referred to the forum, and learn.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

~ I was also unable to "LIKE" it, however was able to share it to Facebook!


----------



## Alaskamike

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I was also unable to "LIKE" it, however was able to share it to Facebook!


Thanks! I hope to do more vids soon.


----------



## Alaskamike

2nd vid on proper care for shell development. Last one on this topic.


----------



## Loohan

Is it just me? I see so many youtube videos in which the music drowns out the speech, and i close them in disgust. In many cases they would be very interesting vids if not musicified. I have failed to "like" many otherwise great vids for that reason alone.
Even muted background music is useless, distracting and irritating, IMO, but music that is louder than the speech is to me unacceptable.


----------



## Alaskamike

Loohan said:


> Is it just me? I see so many youtube videos in which the music drowns out the speech, and i close them in disgust. In many cases they would be very interesting vids if not musicified. I have failed to "like" many otherwise great vids for that reason alone.
> Even muted background music is useless, distracting and irritating, IMO, but music that is louder than the speech is to me unacceptable.


Ya. I do understand. I'm not very good at doing these yet and my video program is a bit clumsy. On my screen the music is soft. But it may not be like that on every device. 

I'll defiantly try to do better.


----------



## Loohan

Of course, my brain probably did not develop correctly because i never hung out much at night clubs etc. where one learns to enjoy music while simultaneously engaging in conversation.


----------

